# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  ريال مدريد والملحمة.. هل يكفيان للفوز على برشلونة؟

## The Gentle Man

ريال مدريد والملحمة.. هل يكفيان للفوز على برشلونة؟ 
 

يتغير المديرون الفنيون ويبقى ريال مدريد كما هو دائما ، فريق يتمسك بالأداء الملحمي لاجتياز أصعب المواقف. لكن هل تكون هذه التركيبة قادرة على إلحاق الهزيمة ببرشلونة في مباراة الكلاسيكو المنتظرة بين الفريقين في الدوري الأسباني؟

قدم ريال مدريد أول أمس الأحد ملحمة جديدة بالفوز على أتلتيكو مدريد 3/2 ، بعد أن كان متأخرا في البداية. وهو ما كان كافيا لإعادة النادي الملكي إلى قمة الترتيب ، بالتساوي مع برشلونة في رصيد النقاط قبل موقعة العاشر من نيسان/أبريل.

ويبقى الفريق الأبيض أسير تناقضاته الدائمة: فقد أحرز 81 هدفا في 29 مباراة ، الأمر الذي لا يمكن سوى لقليل من الفرق تحقيقه على مدى التاريخ ، وأحرز الفوز في آخر 11 مباراة له في الدوري ، مقدما أفضل انتفاضة في الموسم. إلا أن أداءه لا يزال عرضة للانتقادات.

ولأن ريال مدريد بات معتادا على الإثارة ، خاصة في أرضه ، فإن الفريق اضطر في اللقاءات الثلاث الأخيرة على ملعبه "سانتياجو برنابيو" لقلب تأخره في الشوط الثاني.

هل هي ميزة أم عيب؟ يرى البعض أن ريال مدريد لا يزال يتمتع بالولاء للقميص. ويرى آخرون أن تغيير النتائج المعاكسة يخفي بداية سيئة ويعكس ميلا خطيرا للسير على شفا المخاطر.

وأكد خورخي فالدانو المدير العام لريال مدريد عقب الفوز على أتلتيكو "كنا رائعين في الشوط الثاني. استحققنا الفوز بنتيجة أكبر. هذا الفريق يسعد بتحويل تأخره إلى انتصار".

أما البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو نجم الفريق فبدا أكثر حذرا. وأكد اللاعب وهو يفكر في مباراة برشلونة "لا يمكن أن نبدأ جميع المباريات ونحن متأخرون. علينا بدء المباريات بتركيز أكبر. إنها مسألة تتحقق بمزيد من العمل والجدية".

ورغم تبقي جولة أخرى قبل مباراة الكلاسيكو ، فإن أحاديث لاعبي ريال مدريد وبرشلونة تتركز منذ فترة على لقاء سانتياجو برنابيو.

ويتساءل العديد من مشجعي النادي الملكي اليوم إذا ما كانت مباراة برشلونة بحاجة لما هو أكثر من الأداء الملحمي. خاصة بالنظر إلى أن برشلونة هو أقوى دفاع في البطولة ، حيث دخل مرماه 18 هدفا ، ولا يزال يعيش على فوزه التاريخي 6/2 في آخر زيارة له إلى معقل فريق العاصمة.

الأمر المؤكد هو أن ريال مدريد فتح الباب أمام الشكوك منذ خروجه من دور الستة عشر لبطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا على يد ليون الفرنسي. فحتى ذلك الحين كان يبدو أن الفريق عثر على طريقة لعب تنال الإشادة ، لكن الانتقادات ما لبثت أن عادت بعد الخروج.

في كل الأحوال ، توالت الانتصارات في الدوري الأسباني وأثبت ريال مدريد تماسكا رائعا أمام مرمى المنافسين. وسجل الفريق ثلاثة أهداف على الأقل خلال مبارياته العشر الأخيرة في الدوري المحلي ، ولديه الأرجنتيني جونزالو هيجوين الذي يمر بفترة رائعة بعد أن أحرز سبعة أهداف في آخر أربع مباريات.

----------


## العالي عالي

بالغرم من اني اتمني فوز البرصا 

لكن اتوقع  فوز الريال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بس نشوت البرشا بفوزه على ارسنال 4-1 فاني التوقع الفوز على النادي الملكي بس نشاط الريال آخر فترة بخلي الواحد يشعر بقلل رهيب

----------


## The Gentle Man

:SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29): 

شكرا لتعليقكم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## anoucha

عمي البرشا بتلعب احسن من الريال خلص البارشا رح تفوز انشالله

----------


## The Gentle Man

> عمي البرشا بتلعب احسن من الريال خلص البارشا رح تفوز انشالله


 
والله ما اظن
ما اتوقع انهم يفوزو على الريال

----------


## anoucha

> والله ما اظن
> ما اتوقع انهم يفوزو على الريال


ليش بقى؟شو ناقصهم  :Bl (2): لحتى ما يفوزوا

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بعرف 
وقت بس تنتهي المباراة بنشوف مين الاكفأ وراح يفوز

----------


## anoucha

> ما بعرف 
> وقت بس تنتهي المباراة بنشوف مين الاكفأ وراح يفوز


 :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh: بنشووووووووف

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب خليكي عاقله ولا تتهبلي

ليش لسانك يطلع

بدو قص

----------


## anoucha

خلص بنستنى يوم السبت

----------


## hala_madrid

ان شاء الله الفوز النا(للريال يعني) ومش بس هيك ورح نوخد الكاس كمان :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا اهلا بالمدريدية كلهم

ان شاء الله 
بس ما ظل كاس
الكاس طار

----------


## العالي عالي

لا تحلمو بالدوري 

الدوري للبرصا

----------


## The Gentle Man

راح نظل نحلم لحتى نحقق الحلم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

دوري للبرشا وبقوة ان شاء الله

----------


## العالي عالي

> راح نظل نحلم لحتى نحقق الحلم




راح تحلم كتير  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> راح تحلم كتير


 
 :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## The Gentle Man

> راح تحلم كتير


 
مش مشكله
الا ما ينتهي الحلم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بس الله يستر بس من المبارة

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يستر

----------


## anoucha

الدوري برشلوني يا عمي جنتل

----------


## العالي عالي

> الدوري برشلوني يا عمي جنتل


 :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## anoucha

جنتل عم يحلم

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله
الليلة راح انشوف

----------


## anoucha

شوف يا جنتل هادا رح يمرمط راس كاسياس بالارض  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  وبدو يخلي الونسو يسجل على مرماه شي 3 او4 اهداف

----------


## The Gentle Man

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
يا حرام
هذا ما راح يعمل شي

والونسو ما راح يجيب اهداف فينا
ان شاء الله غير يجيب اهداف فيكو

----------


## anoucha

هههههههههههههههههههاي والله حسب متابعتو الونسو بيصيبو حول احيانا فبيصير يسجل عليكم عنجد بدو  فحص عيون

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا شباب خذوها بالعقل المبارة رح تطلع متساويه

----------


## anoucha

تحية عم نمزح بس المباراة حتى بالمزح للبرصا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> تحية عم نمزح بس المباراة حتى بالمزح للبرصا




بدك جد الريال مش قليل كمان خلينا واقعيين صح

----------


## anoucha

> بدك جد الريال مش قليل كمان خلينا واقعيين صح


اي بعرف هادا الشي بس البرصا رح يكون بمعنويات مرتفعة انشالله

----------


## The Gentle Man

المبارة صحيح راح تكون حاميه 
بس شغله عادية
في فايز وفي خسران
بس المشكله الحكي الي بعد المباراة 
وخصوصا من انوشه

----------


## anoucha

> المبارة صحيح راح تكون حاميه 
> بس شغله عادية
> في فايز وفي خسران
> بس المشكله الحكي الي بعد المباراة 
> وخصوصا من انوشه


شو بدو يصير يعني رح احكي عادي
لانو ازا خسرت البارصا بس رح نشوفوها مع الانتر 
انتو حرام يعني عليكم ديون بالهبل لازم تلعبوا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> شو بدو يصير يعني رح احكي عادي





> لانو ازا خسرت البارصا بس رح نشوفوها مع الانتر 
> انتو حرام يعني عليكم ديون بالهبل لازم تلعبوا




ههههههههههه الله يكون بعونك جنتل بس بالنقاش بعد المبارة مع انوشه برشلونيه للصميم

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center] 

اقترب الموعد ... البرسا بانتظار الاقزام المدريديين  

الموت لكم ... الموت لمدريد



 هل تذكرونها .. انها عالقة باذهانكم

  عليهم عليهم عليهم

 [/align]

----------


## anoucha

هههههههههههه يلا باي جنتل بشوفك بعد المبارة بس ازا ما فتت عالمنتدى بكرة لاتقول هربت

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> هههههههههههه يلا باي جنتل بشوفك بعد المبارة بس ازا ما فتت عالمنتدى بكرة لاتقول هربت




لا تخافي انا موجود ولو الله معك يا برشلونيه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> [align=center] [/align][align=center]





> اقترب الموعد ... البرسا بانتظار الاقزام المدريديين 
> 
> الموت لكم ... الموت لمدريد
> 
> 
> 
> هل تذكرونها .. انها عالقة باذهانكم
> 
> عليهم عليهم عليهم
> ...





عليهم يا نجوم برشا

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (61):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مبروك للبرشا الفوز على النادي الملكي ريال مدريد 2-0 الف مبروك برشا 


تحياتي لانوشه وعالي لكل محبي البرشا وهارد لك للمحبي النادي الملكي .



نتقبل النهاني والتبريكات هون بهذا الموضوع  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## ماجد الكويكبي

*الف الف الف الف الف مبروك 
 يستاهل البرشا وجمهور البرشا*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *الف الف الف الف الف مبروك*





> _يستاهل البرشا وجمهور البرشا_




وحش كبير يا معلم يستاهل  البرشا وجمهوره قال ملحمة قال

----------


## anoucha

وقف............... بص......................شوف
ميسي عمل ايييييييه :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29): 
بص شووووووووووووف بيدرو عمل ايه  
عمي جنتل والله انكم مساكين يعني اللي شاف المباراة مبارح بيفكر انو البارصا لعبت في الكامب نو 
بس يلا ملحوقة السنة الجاية بنعطيكم الدوري 
والله قتلتلك لازم تخافوا من الونسو هدا احول و بدو فحص عيون قال شو مبارح كان بدو يسجل والله انو مسكين ولا راموس لما ما قدر يساوي اي شي صار يضرب في ميسي ودخلك رونالدو شو ساوى مو شطور غير يعصب على اصحابو














                                      2-0 احسن ما تخسروا 6-0 ولا شو؟ :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## العالي عالي

الف مبروك للبرشا

----------


## دليلة

فوز متوقع


معلش جنتل خيرها بغيرها وانتي انوشة خفي على راجل شوي

----------


## anoucha

> فوز متوقع
> 
> 
> معلش جنتل خيرها بغيرها وانتي انوشة خفي على راجل شوي


لك شو خف ماخف خليييييه يشوف

----------


## العالي عالي

الإدارة المدريديه تطلب من الاتحاد  الاسباني السماح لهم بتركيب مرايات على  كتوف
لاعبين الريال في مباريات برشلونه لتحـديد مكان ميسي

 :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## anoucha

هههههههههههههههه هي حلوة منك يا محمد

----------


## العالي عالي

انوشة خلص حرام بكفي 

الله يكون بعونهم  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## anoucha

هههههههههه لا بس بدي لما جنتل يفوت عالمنتدى يبطل يشم ريحة الريال

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الإدارة المدريديه تطلب من الاتحاد الاسباني السماح لهم بتركيب مرايات على كتوف





> لاعبين الريال في مباريات برشلونه لتحـديد مكان ميسي




ههههههههههههه حلوة منك يا أبوحميد 

وكمان مرايات لجمهور الريال عشان يعرف مع مين يلعب  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## The Gentle Man

عادي
مش اول فريق بلعب وبخسر

مش مشكله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> عادي





> مش اول فريق بلعب وبخسر
> 
> مش مشكله




كبير من يوم يومك يا ابو حميد عندك روح رياضيه عاليه وراقيه

----------


## The Gentle Man

اه الحمد لله

----------


## دليلة

> عادي
> مش اول فريق بلعب وبخسر
> 
> مش مشكله


 

يس ياجنتل ياهيك الرد يابلاش 

انا شفت برنامج بلجزيرة لعب الريال مع البرصا سنة 95

الريال غلب البرصا ب5/0

----------


## بياض الثلج

مبروك للبرشا  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> يس ياجنتل ياهيك الرد يابلاش 
> 
> انا شفت برنامج بلجزيرة لعب الريال مع البرصا سنة 95
> 
> الريال غلب البرصا ب5/0


 
 اه طبعا

بس بنسو هالشي 
الواحد اله بالحاضر
بس بنسو التاريخ والمجد والابطال
بس ان شاء الله ما راح تدوملهم 





> مبروك للبرشا


هذا الي شاطره فيه 
تدخلي تضحكي وتطلعي
مع انه متأكد انك بتفكري البرسا فريق كويتي  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

البرشا فازو روحو عمي ههههههههههههههههه
2-0 
 :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## The Gentle Man

لك بنت شديفات من متى وانتي بتابعي رياضه ؟؟؟؟ :Bl (2):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> لك بنت شديفات من متى وانتي بتابعي رياضه ؟؟؟؟


من بعد ما سمعت انو ريال خسرت 
هههههههههههههه
يستحقو البرشا الفوز صح 
بس عندكو كريستيانو من الاخر الله يعوض عليه بالمرات الجاي بتفوزو 
هههههههه

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2): 

اللهم لا شماته 
يعني هلا صرتو كلكم بتشجعو البرشا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 





> اللهم لا شماته 
> يعني هلا صرتو كلكم بتشجعو البرشا






 :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39):  :SnipeR (39): 

والله يا صاحبي مني وعلى انا بشجع برشلونه عنجد ما بعرف عن الباقي

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا عارف انك بتشجع البرشا
بس الي طلعو جديد بشجعو البرشا

----------


## d.beckham

ريال الاقوى

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا عارف انك بتشجع البرشا
> بس الي طلعو جديد بشجعو البرشا



انا ما بشجع الريال ولا بشجع البرشا 

انا مع البلوز فقط

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحمد لله طلع حدا بشجع الريال
وانه في حدا ما بشجع البرشا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا ما بشجع الريال ولا بشجع البرشا  
> انا مع البلوز فقط




شو يا كبير معقول  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  

بس البلوز انا معك يا تاج راسي  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## دليلة

باير ميونخ  :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> باير ميونخ



مين يا ستي باير ميونيخ الماني  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):  :Bl (34):

----------


## دليلة

اي الماني ليش مش عاجبك ؟؟؟

----------


## anoucha

مين بايرن ميونيخ هاد

----------


## دليلة

في الشلف  ههههههههه

----------


## anoucha

هههه اللي يلعبلو زاوي سمير

----------


## دليلة

:C06a766466:  :C06a766466:

----------


## anoucha

مالكي خيتي

----------


## d.beckham

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمع

السؤال من يفوز في الاخر ريال ام برشا

----------


## d.beckham

:SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## d.beckham

:SnipeR (61):

----------


## دليلة

> مالكي خيتي


 
اسكتي راهي رجعت دردشة اليوم يقتلنا الجنتل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

برشلونه وبس

----------


## anoucha

> برشلونه وبس


برشلــــــــــــــــــوننننننة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> برشلــــــــــــــــــوننننننة




برشا كتلوني عراسي والله

----------


## دليلة

:Bl (13): طيب فهمنا برشلونة بدكم تتخانقو  على هدول كمان 

قلنا افرقتنا ودولتنا معلش بس كمان هدول 

فضحتنونا  :Bl (13):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وينك يا انوشه برشا وينك كتلونيه

----------


## anoucha

> طيب فهمنا برشلونة بدكم تتخانقو  على هدول كمان 
> 
> قلنا افرقتنا ودولتنا معلش بس كمان هدول 
> 
> فضحتنونا


لا احنا مش عم نتخانق بس البرصا احسن من الريال

----------


## anoucha

> وينك يا انوشه برشا وينك كتلونيه


انا هون عبدالله ما تاخد بحكي دليلة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لا احنا مش عم نتخانق بس البرصا احسن من الريال




أكيد كلام صح ميه بالميه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> انا هون عبدالله ما تاخد بحكي دليلة




لا عادي شكلها ريال مدريد صح

----------


## دليلة

ليش ماياخد بكلامي لكون بقطع  بثيابي 

اسمع تحية لو مشيت وراها راح دخلك بمشاكل وطوشات صدقني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ليش ماياخد بكلامي لكون بقطع بثيابي





> اسمع تحية لو مشيت وراها راح دخلك بمشاكل وطوشات صدقني




طيب من عيوني خلص ما بمشي وراها

----------


## hala_madrid

اصلا انو يكون الواحد بيشجع الريال نعمه متل ما في ناس بتشوف وناس لأ وفي ناس بتسمع وناس لأ في ناس بيتشجع الريال وناس لأ  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو هاي حزيرة صح والا لا 


برشلونة وبس

----------


## hala_madrid

لأ مش هيك بس انت برشلوني :Copy Of Baeh:  ومحروم من نعمه حب الريال يااااااااااا حرااااااااااااام :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ههههههههههههههههههههه مش مشكله المهم اني برشلوني وبس

----------


## hala_madrid

ملاحظ انك كتير بتحكي كلمه "وبس" هاد دليل انك مش راضي عل برشا وكأنك مجبور تشجعهم يا حرام :SnipeR (82):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> ملاحظ انك كتير بتحكي كلمه "وبس" هاد دليل انك مش راضي عل برشا وكأنك مجبور تشجعهم يا حرام



وبعدين معك شو بدك هسه انا ما بنجبر على إشي أوكي 

 :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):  :Bl (2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا مجبور
لانك بتشجع البلوز 

لا تخلي حالك بتشجع البرشا

والريال افضل فريق
بس الموسم هذا مش مزبط حاله

كل الالقاب اله
والتاريخ بيشهد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لا مجبور





> لانك بتشجع البلوز 
> 
> لا تخلي حالك بتشجع البرشا
> 
> والريال افضل فريق
> بس الموسم هذا مش مزبط حاله
> 
> كل الالقاب اله
> والتاريخ بيشهد



حبيبي محمد الله يرضى عليك شو دخل البلوز بالدوري الانجليزي بالبرشا بالدوري الاسباني وبعدين انا ما بنجبر على إشي مقتنع فيه اوكي خلينا بالموضوع الاصلي أحسن مبين عليهم كمان ما تنسى برشلونه كمان فريق لا يستهان فيه صح .

----------


## anoucha

مسكين هالريال قال الموسم ما زبط معو هاي السنة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مسكين هالريال قال الموسم ما زبط معو هاي السنة




قولي اميت زبط معاه من اصلا الموسم يلي راح كان لبرشلونه والموسم هذا كمنا ان شاء الله لبرشلونه

----------


## hala_madrid

يعني بتحكوا وكأن برشلونه دايما بتوخد الكأس  :Eh S(13): طيب مين فاز بالكأس 2007-2008 او مين فاز2006-2007  واذا بترجع اكتر بتلاقي انو القلعه البيضاء شامخه ورافعه راسها زي قلعه عجلون شويه هوى وغبره ما بيأثروا فيها  :Bl (11):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا ستي يوم لك ويوم عليك ولازم تعرفي انو برشلونه مش قليله والدليل انكم اخسرتو بكل سهوله

----------


## hala_madrid

اصلا الاشي الوحيد "الوحيد"يللي بيميز برشلونه عن الريال حاليا هو المدرب غوارديولا من اول ما بلش يدرب اثبت انو قدها وقدود بس بلغريني وزي ما بنلقبه احنا المدريديه"الحمار" بس لما يتغير ان شاء الله وهاد اشي قريب رح يتغير الوضع :SnipeR (21):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

هههههههههههه مساكين عمر الفريق برتبط بمدرب معين

----------


## العالي عالي



----------


## hala_madrid

:Icon28: اعتقد انك لازم تراعي مشاعر الاعضاء المدريديين بهاد الاشي يللي عملته  :Copy Of Ag: بعدين اعتقد انو ما عاد اله طعمه لانو اليوم الجمعه والمباراه صرلها  زمان  :SnipeR (91): 



على فكره انا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير زعلانه منك :SnipeR (50):

----------


## العالي عالي

اي شعور

وشو دخل الشعور بالشي هاد

----------


## hala_madrid

بتموت فريقي العزيز وبتحكي "اي شعور " ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



خلص انا عنجد كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير زعلانه :SnipeR (71):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الريال راح يبقى بطل
حتى لو ما زبط الموسم معه 

والموضوع انتهى 
خلص بكفي
هيك زعلتو الاعضاء

خلص بكفي

يرجى منالادراة اغلاق الموضوع

----------


## العالي عالي

تم اغلاق الموضوع

----------

